# Beautiful GTR vs 997 Porsche | HD | Multiple runs



## AutoHaven (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey everyone I have another video for your enjoyment, even better than the last one in my opinion. 
Also I have at least 5 runs of the AWD Motorsports GTR w/ multiple angles that I am editing now, should be out by the weekend. 

Thanks for watching, Feel free to subscribe, like, comment. I appreciate all the support!

Anyways here you Go  Go ahead and turn up your speakers. 

Nissan GTR vs Turbo Porsche | HD | Multiple Runs 1/4 mile - YouTube


----------



## darwinwhite15 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Nissan GT-R is a sports car produced by Nissan released in Japan on December 6, 2007, Canada and the United States on July 7, 2008, and the rest of the world in March 2009.

==============
check the real deal


----------

